# Wie gründet man eine Progamer Gilde?



## Ismariel (20. April 2012)

Hi@all,
ich wollte mal eure Meinung wissen wie man eine Progamern, Gilde wie Ensidia gründet halt für D3 .

Ist so was möglich oder lohnt sich da gar, nicht so mit Klassen etc außereinander zu setzen wie es in Wow der Fall ist??

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir Tipps, gibt oder mir helfen würdet eine aufzubauen .

Freue mich auf eure Post thx im vorraus.


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2012)

Du gehst in das Diablo 3 Forum und machst einen Thread auf in dem Du noch Mitglieder für eine Progress-Pro-Gilde suchst.
Wichtig ist dass Du dabei möglichst kaschierst dass Du a) bisher das einzige Mitglied dieser Gilde bist und b) keine Ahnung vom Pro-sein hast.
Wenn Du genug Pro-Gamer angelockt hast musst Du dich nur noch mitschleifen lassen. 
Sollten bei den Mitgliedern Zweifel aufkommen lassen dann schieb es auf Intenetprobleme oder darauf dass dein Char verbuggt ist.


----------



## Nightalb (21. April 2012)

Leider hast du das falsche Forum gewählt.

D3 ist im Prinzip ein SinglePlayer *Hack and Slay*.
Die maximale *Raidgröße* beträgt 4 Spieler.
Aber es macht viel Spaß sich über Erfolge (und Misserfolge "arrr mein Hc99 is dead")
auszutauschen.

Aber eine *Gilde* die dich durch die Erfolge trägt,
wirst du in D3 nicht finden^^.

Durch die Hölle und wieder zurück.
Regreats


----------



## BaddaBumm (21. April 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du gehst in das Diablo 3 Forum und machst einen Thread auf in dem Du noch Mitglieder für eine Progress-Pro-Gilde suchst.
> Wichtig ist dass Du dabei möglichst kaschierst dass Du a) bisher das einzige Mitglied dieser Gilde bist und b) keine Ahnung vom Pro-sein hast.
> Wenn Du genug Pro-Gamer angelockt hast musst Du dich nur noch mitschleifen lassen.
> Sollten bei den Mitgliedern Zweifel aufkommen lassen dann schieb es auf Intenetprobleme oder darauf dass dein Char verbuggt ist.




Hehe, meinst du er findet die Ironie? Ich bezweifel es nachdem ich seinen Post gelesen habe - glaub ich muss jetzt mal ins Diablo Forum schauen ob er deine Tipps beherzigt hat.



Ganz ehrlich Ismariel, wenn man deine Frage so durchließt, dann gibts genau zwei Möglichkeiten die in die engere Auswahl rücken:

a) Trollversuch

b) du verschiebst deine Gildengründung zwecks Pro-Gaming11 nochmal, da die Akton wahrscheinlich eher unter keinem guten Stern steht

Falls du doch die Tipps von Tikume austesten willst, dann solltest du auch drauf achten, dass deine Pro-Gilde auf jeden Fall irgenwas mit Shadow oder Dark im Namen hat. Es wird auch gern gesehen, dass du z.B. das kleine "o" in Shadow durch eine 0 austauscht (Shad0W). Das ist dann praktisch die Spitze der Nahrungskette. 
Dann bist du total leet und die fachliche Kompetenz in Sachen Gaming springt allen Bewerben gleich ins Auge.
Direkt nach deinem Forenbeitrag zwecks Pro-Gilde schreibst du dann am besten noch Razer an und fragst freundlich nach, ob sie dich nicht sponsorn möchten. Du kannst ja den Thread hier noch in deine Bewerbung bei Razer verlinken. Dann sehen die auch, dass du dir Gedanken gemacht hast und mit Eifer bei der Sache bist.

So wie du danach gefragt hast könnte man ja fast meinen dass du glaubst, dass das ein anerkanter Ausbildungsberuf ist... nein, ist es nicht.




Ensidia? Muss ich mal googeln und dann sehen was für Pro-Gamer deine Vorbilder sind. Tippe mal die Krabbelgruppe spielt WoW, da ich von dem Verein noch nie was gehört habe.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (21. April 2012)

Du tauscht jeden aus der nicht die ensprechende Leistung bringt, die du aber selbst auch bringen musst, um mal halbwegs ernsthaft zu antworten.^^


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (22. April 2012)

Zudem musst du jemanden findet der dich und deine Gildis sponsert.... erst dann hast du eine " Progamer Gilde ". 
Auch wenn du und deine Kollegen dann noch so extrem gut spielen solltet und euch einen Namen macht... solange ihr nicht dafür bezahlt, gesponsert etc. werdet, gibts kein " Pro "


----------



## Minoz-13 (22. April 2012)

Musste ja schon ein wenig schmunzeln, eine Programer Gilde in Diablo, die Frage die ich mir da stelle ist, was definiert man in dem Falle unter "Pro"? Profi? Progress? Profilneurose? Problemkinder? Nuja, vielleicht schmunzel ich Unwissende grade zu Unrecht und mit dem irgendwann folgenden PvP oder einer doch noch wieder eingefügten Ladder ergibt sich eine Art E-Sport in Diablo aber ich zweifle doch schon sehr.


----------



## BaddaBumm (23. April 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Zudem musst du jemanden findet der dich und deine Gildis sponsert.... erst dann hast du eine " Progamer Gilde ".



Wenn er meiner Info folgt, dann wird das Razer übernehmen!


----------



## floppydrive (23. April 2012)

Ismariel schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> ich wollte mal eure Meinung wissen wie man eine Progamern, Gilde wie Ensidia gründet halt für D3 .
> 
> Ist so was möglich oder lohnt sich da gar, nicht so mit Klassen etc außereinander zu setzen wie es in Wow der Fall ist??
> ...



Da bist du bei mir an der richtigen Stelle, ich habe schon einige ProGramer Gilden aufgebaut und auch einige ProClans in Spielen wie CoD z.b. "DeathHordaKillaz, ThaSnippaz und Haxx0rz4eva.

Meld dich einfach per email bei mir: xXxSnipzHDb00mxXx@web.de


----------

